# Greetings from México!!



## mexicana32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well i finally decided to post something, i´ve been loggin for months, but I just read the posts, and take note from the tips. Im new in the world of MAC so I hope to put me up to date with the new collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Greetings from the north of México!! 

_PS. Sorry! My english is not very good _


----------



## macface (Oct 9, 2007)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 9, 2007)

Holla, bienvenudos la specktra, (sorry my spanish is rusty).


----------



## Janice (Oct 9, 2007)

to the community! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Oct 9, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## n_c (Oct 9, 2007)

Hola. Bienvenida!


----------



## nunu (Oct 11, 2007)

hello and welcome to specktra!


----------



## gracetre123 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hola...hey saludos tambien desde el norte de Mexico!!! y bienvenida


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome, what state are you in ?


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 11, 2007)

*~*Welcome!!!*~*


----------



## frocher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Mexicana32!


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 12, 2007)

welcome to specktra!!


----------



## jayme (Oct 14, 2007)

jayme


----------



## mexicana32 (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gracetre123* 

 
_Hola...hey saludos tambien desde el norte de Mexico!!! y bienvenida_

 
Gracias!


----------



## mexicana32 (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_Welcome, what state are you in ?_

 

tks...im in Baja California


----------



## mexicana32 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks girls :cartwheel:


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 15, 2007)

*~*Welcome!!*~*


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## anickia (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 8, 2008)

Bien venida mucho gusto.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Oct 8, 2008)

welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im so happy to know there is a mac fan in mex i dont feel so lonely now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, if you dont mind me asking where do you get your mac stuff in mex and are the prices higher?


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------

